# garde de vue ( garde à vue )



## anneta

No sé cómo traducir esta expresión que pertenece al mundo de la judicatura:* 3  personnes placées en garde de vue.*

gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En realidad se trata de *garde à vue*.
Se utiliza esta expresión cuando una persona está retenida en comisaría hasta que el juez decida si la procesa o no. El tiempo de *garde à vue* no suele sobrepasar las 48 ó 72 horas.


----------



## GURB

En España la garde à vue es "la incomunicacion"; en cuanto se cumplen las 72 horas de "incomunicacion" que marca la ley, los detenidos deben ser puestos a disposicion de las autoridades judiciales.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se llama actualemente : "detención preventiva". 

No creo que la incomunicación sea esto, sino l'isolement, le secret.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## anneta

Muchas gracias a todos los que me habéis ayudado a entender la expresión garde à vue.
  saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
Lo siento Gevy pero la detencion preventiva (perdona por los acentos pero no consigo ponerlos) es lo que llamamos en francés "la prison préventive".
" la detencion preventiva es una medida de caracter excepcional que se dicta en un proceso con la finalidad de garantizar el éxito del mismo..." Se debate actualmente sobre su duracion, 18, 36, 72 meses.
Ya ves que es algo muy distinto de la "garde à vue" francesa que no puede superar las 72 horas como lo señala Victor.
El profesor Albert Belot en su Dictionnaire d'usage d'espagnol contemporain propone "retencion " e "incomunicacion" con dos ejemplos sacados de la prensa española y te te puedo facilitar. En cuanto al profesor Michel Benaben en su léxico "clichés de presse" da las dos mismas palabras pero sin ejemplos en abono de su traduccion.
Sin otro particular.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
No soy especialista, pero mira:

CONSTITUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA
INSTITUTO DE DERECHO PÚBLICO COMPARADO
 
TÍTULO I. DE LOS DERECHOS Y DEBERES FUNDAMENTALES
Sección primera. De los derechos fundamentales y de las libertades públicas
Artículo 17 

2. La detención preventiva no podrá durar más del tiempo estrictamente necesario para la realización de las averiguaciones tendentes al esclarecimiento de los hechos, y, en todo caso, en el plazo máximo de setenta y dos horas, el detenido deberá ser puesto en libertad o a disposición de la autoridad judicial. 

Se parece mucho a "la garde à vue" francesa, pero repito, no soy especialista.


----------



## anneta

Gracias a todos! Creo que he encontrado la expresión en español: las personas han sido puestas a disposición judicial. ¿ qué os parece?
  saludos


----------



## denBosch

Gévy y Ena tienen razón

En España, se utiliza el término "detención preventiva" para referirse a una detención por parte de la policía o guardia civil de algún sospechoso de haber cometido delito. La detención preventiva se practica en dependencias policiales (calabozos). Efectivamente, no puede ser superior a 72h, lo que quiere decir que antes de esas 72h el detenido debe ser llevado ante la presencia de un juez (esto se llama "ser puesto a disposición judicial), quien determinará si procede ponerlo en libertad o enviarlo a la cárcel bajo la figura de "prisión provisional"

La prisión provisional, que sería el paso siguiente a una detención preventiva, no puede ser superior a 2 años, aunque en circunstancias excepcionales, puede ampliarse esa duración. La prisión provisional es el tiempo que pasa el preso (ya no es detenido, sino preso o reo) en la cárcel, antes de que se le juzgue.

A menudo, el juez puede determinar NO enviar a un detenido a prisión provisional, sino dejarlo en libertad con cargos y bajo fianza, o sin fianza, o bien dejarlo en libertad sin cargos. Todo depende de su criterio.


----------



## denBosch

Anetta, te voy a poner varios ejemplos con las figuras que he utilizado.

- Al sospechoso le fue practicada una detención preventiva.
- El sospechoso fue puesto a disposición judicial (llevado ante el juez).

- El juez decretó / determinó prisión provisional para el sospechoso.
- El juez decretó / determinó libertad con cargos para el sospechoso.
- El juez decretó / determinó libertad bajo fianza de 10.000 euros para el sospechoso.
- El juez decretó / determinó libertad sin cargos para el sospechoso.

- El preso se haya en prisión provisional a la espera de juicio.

- El juez declaró culpable al presunto sospechoso y lo condenó a 3 años de cárcel.
- El preso salió en libertad tras cumplir condena de 3 años de cárcel.


----------



## rolandbascou

anneta said:


> Gracias a todos! Creo que he encontrado la expresión en español: las personas han sido puestas a disposición judicial. ¿ qué os parece?
> saludos


¡ Que no ! Si han sido puestas a disposición judicial la "garde à vue" esta terminada. 

1. Se detiene el sujeto.
2. Lo custodia la policía ( detencion provisional = garde à vue ).
3. Se le libera o se le pone a disposición del juez.


----------



## parmen1d3s

Hola a todos,
aunque no soy jurista, creo que el término más adecuado en español puede que sea el 'habeas corpus'; en la constitución española se hace mención a ésto, p.ej. en el artículo 17.4:
_La ley regulará un procedimiento de habeas corpus para producir la inmediata puesta a disposición judicial de toda persona detenida ilegalmente. Asimismo, por la Ley se determinará el plazo máximo de duración de la prisión provisional.

_La ley que desarrolla y regula ésto del _habeas corpus_ es la *Ley Orgánica 6/1984, de 24 de Mayo, Reguladora del Procedimiento Habeas Corpus *(por si alguien se aburre mucho y quiere consultarla, jeje). En fin, que algún día alguien que haya estudiado derecho y/o se dedique a traducciones jurídicas nos lo aclare definitivamente.
Saludos.


----------



## rolandbascou

Me parece que no. El habeas corpus es el derecho a ser presentado a un juez, mientras la garde à vue es el hecho de ser detenido, aunque sea temporalmente.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días parmen1d3s, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Siento disentir pero el _Habeas corpus,_ conocido también en francés, se refiere a detenciones ilegales, la _garde à vue_  no lo es.
Pero tampoco soy jurista.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Giulia2213

Pour "*garde à vue*", j'ai trouvé "*tutela policial*" comme traduction possible :


> Así se cubren las necesidades del ciudadano sin recursos económicos, bajo *tutela policial*


Source : Turno de oficio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## GURB

En derecho: *detención preventiva*
En la prensa y el lenguaje coloquial:* custodia policial* (estar/ permanecer bajo custodia policial)
Lo que completa o borra lo que dije antes.


----------



## Giulia2213

¿Cual es la diferencia con tutela policial?


GURB said:


> En derecho: *detención preventiva*
> En la prensa y el lenguaje coloquial:* custodia policial* (estar/ permanecer bajo custodia policial)
> Lo que completa o borra lo que dije antes.


----------



## Nanon

Estoy con @GURB. La diferencia radica en que _detención preventiva_ es el término que se usa oficialmente en España:


> Constitución española - Artículo 17
> 2. La detención preventiva no podrá durar más del tiempo estrictamente necesario para la realización de las averiguaciones tendentes al esclarecimiento de los hechos, y, en todo caso, en el plazo máximo de setenta y dos horas, el detenido deberá ser puesto en libertad o a disposición de la autoridad judicial.
> https://app.congreso.es/consti/constitucion/indice/titulos/articulos.jsp?ini=17&tipo=2


----------



## Giulia2213

¡Vale!


----------

